# My Chevy cruze custom retrofit by lightwerks



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

I just saw it on HIDPLANET, excellent work. Wish I had some pictures of the back. All told what was the cost and where did you get the aftermarket lights from? I see a set on amazon for $196 with free shipping. Seems like a standard price from what I have seen so far. Also, what was the turn around time from scheduling to you receiving the completed lights and were there any delays in the process?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Mmmmm, great looking retro that one. Can't wait for installed pics, and is that a halo in front? Im with RSchmidt how much did that run you all total ( parts for retro, lights and labor)


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Those look amazing. I can't wait to see those bad boys installed.


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

This is posted on GMSC too. Looks nice!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Those are not halos. I hate halos and LEDs. I'll get some pics of the backs and everything. Total cost would make most people cry.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Parts 
$360 pro with clear lens
$190 headlights
$40 shroud (switched shrouds due to fitment issues)
$?? Harness didn't buy yet
$140 osram cbi
$1008 labor(rate changed to $1130) if they weren't permaseal then it would have been quite cheaper

I think that's all.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Would they ship to Canada ?


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm sure contact them at lightwerks.net 

Oh turn around time umm Roughly 4-5 days they had quite a load. One snag was my shroud the projectors I used the shroud wouldn't sit right bc of the solenoid location. That was it.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah they will ship to Canada. There's a retro under mine and the guy is from Calgary


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

Man that's pricey. I'm used to seeing retros around $1200


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

it's because of the permaseal thats the only reason why the labor price is so high. I can see if some of the other retrofitters i know can do em cheaper


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

i contacted 3 retrofitters to see what they'd charge for labor. One was Rich at HID Illusionz Bjorn at customlightz and a member over at GMSC forum who is a member of HIDplanet


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

So you've spent over $1600 and still have to buy the relay harness!!! Yep I'm crying for you right now! In the end they are flawless and will perform better than any other Cruze retro or not, congrats!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

lol like i said I know it will make most people cry. I did contact some people I know that do retros to see if i can find a cheaper alternative for everyone else.

The projectors were pricey because I wanted something different. I was gonna go TL i could have saved a bit doing that BUT that solenoid is a pain to cover. I'll let everyone know when I hear back.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

$25 dollars I'll probably buy this harness since It will work better with my solenoid plug. Or one from advanced lites
H13 Bi-Xenon Wiring Harness


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey guys, Im that guy from GMSC who is also on HIDP. Im not just a member on GMSC, I own and run the site. Ive been around these cars since day one, I love em, just wish theyd put the big ECOs in em


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, didnt know I never posted before :lol:


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> $25 dollars I'll probably buy this harness since It will work better with my solenoid plug. Or one from advanced lites
> H13 Bi-Xenon Wiring Harness


Oh, p;ease dont buy a crapy harness to go with your awesome light setup in a brand new car. I can build you a harness with GM connectors, GM spec wire and conduit, GM terminals crimped and soldered, that will last just as long as your car.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

well i don't like the TRS harness because the 9006 plugs for the solenoids. I did send you a message on GMSC site to see how much you charge for retros. As you can see i did drop QUITE a bit on my set up and I know that not everyone would spend half of that for the same set up


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Id love to see pics of the back of the lights and the wiring (or lack of) when you get them.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> well i don't like the TRS harness because the 9006 plugs for the solenoids. I did send you a message on GMSC site to see how much you charge for retros. As you can see i did drop QUITE a bit on my set up and I know that not everyone would spend half of that for the same set up


Theres nothing wrong with the 9006 connector per se. its just that the harness is huge and bulky, and made by the lowest bidder in China. Nothing in it meets, let alone exceeds any GM specs for wiring, the wire melts at lower temp than GM wire, the conduit melts at low temps, the terminals arent soldered, the fuses are properly sealed, the microcontroller box they use is only available from them if it goes bad, it doesnt use the same fuses as the car.....etc. Its Nice for a $35 harness, but thats it.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll take some pics. The only thing that should be sticking out of there is my solenoid wire. That price that you sent me i'm sure people would like that over what i spent.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I bought a harness from this dude Joshua a long while back and it was great but I don't think he's in business any longer.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

maven said:


> Theres nothing wrong with the 9006 connector per se. its just that the harness is huge and bulky, and made by the lowest bidder in China. Nothing in it meets, let alone exceeds any GM specs for wiring, the wire melts at lower temp than GM wire, the conduit melts at low temps, the terminals arent soldered, the fuses are properly sealed, the microcontroller box they use is only available from them if it goes bad, it doesnt use the same fuses as the car.....etc. Its Nice for a $35 harness, but thats it.


well the only problem with the 9006 i have to cut my bixenon solenoid wire and solder in a 9006 connector


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> well the only problem with the 9006 i have to cut my bixenon solenoid wire and solder in a 9006 connector


Well the only way you could have avoided that is if LW would have installed the connector for you, or built a custom harness. The RX350BX solenoid isnt a standard connector.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah i know it's an odd lil connector. If i remember correctly i think matt included both ends with the solenoid wires. like it was clipped from the car side and left plugged in.. I'll figure it out. lol Probably won't have too much time to get these installed this weekend being the holiday and having to remove the bumper


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope the wire is plugged into the projector already.......you 99% likely wont be able to plug it in with the projector in the housing.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

the solenoid wire was plugged into the solenoid.. I just mean that the wire that came from the RX350 if i remember correctly was cut and remained with my projectors. So I had male and female plugs for the solenoid wires I think.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll figure it all out tomorrow once UPS drops them off. they've been delivering packages super early lately. I know it's bc of the holiday. Once I get them i'll shoot some photos with my nikon probably. I only have a super wide for my canon 5dmii right now.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

$1600 for lights is pretty steep........rather spend that kind of money on some engine work,IMO.
I bet there gunna look AWESOME though


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

$1200 for lights? I rather get wheels first lol....


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

maven said:


> Oh, p;ease dont buy a crapy harness to go with your awesome light setup in a brand new car. I can build you a harness with GM connectors, GM spec wire and conduit, GM terminals crimped and soldered, that will last just as long as your car.


Trust this guy. He does some epic work. Maven, you gonna start trolling these forums now too?


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks man, doubt I'll do much trolling, maybe pick on Aaron a little but that's all. :lol:


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

maven said:


> thanks man, doubt I'll do much trolling, maybe pick on Aaron a little but that's all. :lol:


Haha. Nice. I need to spend some more time on GMSC. I'm just getting back on there


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I wasn't concerned about the price in all honesty. Didn't mean much to me. Where I live it's like pitch black all the time so I need something that will help me see and going from xenon lighting in my other car to halogen it felt like i have a flashlight strapped to my hood.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Good call draza, I live in the city now and it is not as necessary for me to do this retro. I may try and do it on my own and save the $1000+ on labor. Perma-seal is gonna be a bitch though!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I would love to retro my own headlights, only if we didn't have the amazing perma seal lol ! Good to know we have some quality going into our cars


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

here's the rear of one... the other looks the same just opposite


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

That looks nice!! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Post closeups of the housing seams? closeup of back with the seal off? Is that seal just the stock seal stretched aroound the projector or is it sealed to it? are the wires just flopped through the back or are they secured in place?


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you recieve modified D2S bulbs with your purchase, or are the projectors modified to accept D2S bulbs? Did you mention what ballasts youre using? Lightwerkz, or some OEM ones? Sorry so many questions :lol:


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I modified the projectors before hand. I plan to use my cbis. The seams seen fine


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I forgot I'm going to run my matsushita gen III and Osram CBI in these.. Might run denso d4s ballast with philips bulbs from time to time as well. I have a D4s set up laying around that i got for like $30


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> I forgot I'm going to run my matsushita gen III and Osram CBI in these.. Might run denso d4s ballast with philips bulbs from time to time as well. I have a D4s set up laying around that i got for like $30


 I knew you were running the CBIs but D4S are what its designed for, so light output would be slightly better with them  But CBis are pretty sweet too, especially if you prefer that color temp. Gen3 are the square silver ones? or do they have the round mounting flange two?


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

look like this
Redirect Notice


Yeah I might run the denso from time to time.. I bought the CBI before I bought the Rx350 tho. I like white bright light. lol


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

I prefer lower color temps, 3900-4300 really do it for me personally, supposedly theres a 4200k version of the CBI coming out, Ill be all over it......my "old" eyes hate anything over 5000k :lol:


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

You can get them from TRS. $190 a pair though.. Apparently Andrew over at TRS has a set. I like the 5000k light it seems to be easier on my eyes. I feel like i'm squinting with my halogens and when i used a 4300k set up.
I'd really love to get some DL50 with a boosted ballast but I'm afraid that would be TOO bright


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

installed!!!! sorry i don't have better pics. I only had my iphone not DSLR. I'll get better shots in the future. I think they look GREAT. 

I'm running denso d4s ballast Morimoto 5k D4S bulbs H13 bixenon harness (i'll swap these out with matsushita and Osram CBI soon)


Untitled by DanPedraza15, on Flickr


Untitled by DanPedraza15, on Flickr


Untitled by DanPedraza15, on Flickr


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

How much would you think i would get these shipped and installed to Canada? With the exact same style projectors you have! They look amazing!!!!


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would like to know the full price too (shipped to Texas). These are direct PNP correct. Nice set up.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

A lot lol the price in the thread. Talk to maven his prices are better about 1600 for this one


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

RS and BlackLTZ, Id be happy to talk to yu guys about building you a set of lights like Dans or however you want.  Happy New Year!!!!!


Just goin by Dans post hes got over $1,700 invested in his setup, and thats not plug-n-play. Theres no ballasts or harness included in that. Add $170 for Matsushita ballasts and $35 for an off the shelf harness and youve breached $2,000. To exactly duplicate his setup which is _*absolutely top of the line*_ I could easily save you hundreds of dollars, with careful part selection I could provide a complete brand new plug-n-play setup VERY close in performance to this for just a little more than half the cost.  

Lots of other options too just hit me up!!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

also trying to find the Osram CBIs you can't get em less than 190 a pair.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow *drool* those look so good! Can't wait for some "Pro pics".

I need my W2 so I can hurry and file my taxes to get my return...


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

lol yeah i dropped the ball I was tired of Halogens.. I actually liked the morimoto D4S bulbs i was running. I threw my matsushita and Osram CBIs in now.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

My next set of lights will be getting the Xenarc Silverstar 4200s


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

You picked up a pair?


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> You picked up a pair?


not yet.


----------

